# Any runners on here?



## hawkeye (Mar 17, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any runners on here?  I took up running last year and did a 2.5 mile run in the summer.  I was working up to doing the 8k (5 mile) at the Philadelphia Marathon last November (my wife was planning to do the half marathon there), but ended not flying down due to a flare-up.  I ended up doing a 5 k on New Years Eve, but have since had some issues and have not really run since February.  

I have no grand ambitions to do half’s, full’s or a triathlon, just 5k and 10 k events to help keep the blood pressure and cholesterol low.

Any thoughts / tips on what works well for running with crohn’s?

Mark


----------



## vickyoddsocks (Mar 18, 2011)

Hiya, 
I cant really class myself as a 'runner' as i havnt ran in a while - but thats all crohns related. 
Last summer i trained and ran 'The great North Run' which is a half marathon here in England. I trained in only 10 weeks (probably not the best idea) my knee let me know that! But i ran for crohns so was determined not to have to stop a single step. 
To be honest before i started training i hated running, but i quickyl began to LOVE it!! And enjoyed every second of training and the run itself. That was back in september, and as the weather got colder the motivation to go outside got smaller, and coupled with my deteriorating health, i stopped altogether. 
If i went running now i'd certainly collapse! lol! But im having a permanent ileostomy very soon and as soon as ive recovered from that i greatly intend to start again! And it will be much easier without having to worry about needing the toilet for once!  

The one thing ill have to keep my eye on is my joints, my knees and ankles can get extreamly sore with my crohns, so ill have to remember to listen to that and take it easy. Other than that i think its all good


----------



## Cookie (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats, Mark, on your 5k! It's good to see that you haven't let the Crohn's hold you back!

I guess I would classify myself as a runner.  In the past I have run a few half marathons and more recently, a few triathalons (a local triathalon that swaps a 6 mile canoe trip for the swimming...I'm not sure how I would fare with swimming).  I was training for a full marathon four years ago when a full blown flare erupted 5 weeks before the event (I was devastated) and I have not been able to get back up to that level since.  I guess my best advice would be what I learned from by marathon training experience: Be very realistic and flexible with your running goals.  I used to feel like I had to follow a very strict running schedule and if I failed to do a run, I felt very disappointed in myself.  I have since come to terms with the fact that there are always going to be times that I can't do what I would like to and I just have to be happy that I can run at all. Some day maybe I'll do a marathon, but if not, no biggie.  The real reason I run is because of how it makes me feel mentally on a daily basis. I know how hard it can be to get back on track when you are sidelined with a flare.  On those days, I tell myself that I am just going to put my shoes on and get out the door and if I only walk for 5 minutes, then that's what my body was willing to give me for that day...but I always feel better than not trying at all.  More often than not, I find that once I am out there I can do a lot more than I thought.

Also on those days, I try and stay close to home or run a 1 mile loop around a lake by my house where there is a bathroom.  That way I am not stranded too far from home with no place to go when the need hits.  I have had that happen too many times and it has been a nightmare to say the least.

Final tip is to buy some Calmoseptime.  I have had times when I come home and my underwear is literally full of blood from my sore and chafed behind (sorry to be so graphic, but it's true). Then I learned from others on the forum about Calmoseptine and it has been a god send.  I put it on before I go out and have very little problems with discomfort.

I hope that you continue to run.  Quite honestly, it has been the main therapy that helps me get through this ugly disease.  It also gives me the feeling that I am not letting this disease get the best of me.  Not to make it sound like it hasn't affected me at all.  I will sometimes go weeks without running, and that can be a bummer (no pun intended!).  But I know that i will get back up and get out there as soon as I can and I will do whatever I can...even if it's a five minute run!

Best of luck to you.  Keep us posted on how you are getting along!


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Mark!

It's funny I came across this post as I just finished my first run in years today! I played soccer for about 13 years and got sick shortly after my last year. I would work out every now and then when I was feeling good but haven't really had much motivation or drive these past few years. I had surgery in January and am pretty much recovered and in remission right now so I decided to try and start running today! I took my dog out and went for a 30 minute jog/power walk and feel great! I did feel like I might need to use the bathroom in the middle of the run but it turned out to be nothing (plus I was right by my apartment). I get "D" a lot since my surgery but no pain which is good. 

I can't really give any advice since today was my first day out and I've actually been feeling good these past couple months but I thought I'd pop in and say hello! Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Beth


----------



## tiloah (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to be a runner... I think maybe I stopped when I started derby, or I just got too tired.

All I know is back then I would do trail runs (this never seemed to happen when I ran in my own neighborhood). After about mile 3 or 4 I would suddenly have to go... There were porta potties at the park I ran through and I would always mess myself when I was within 50 yards of them. It was so depressing and frustrating. But I kept doing it. I was so stubborn. Haha.

I just spent two weeks extremely nauseous from the Flagyl where I wasn't able to do much more than get out of bed... I am planning on doing the couch to 5k because I know I've lost so much fitness by now. Just hoping the pain will get under control so I can start being consistent.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes and I love it! I only started in August and it's been slow progress as I was the most unfit person ever when I started. Almost ran my first 'offical' 5k a few weeks ago but I ended up in hospital for a week instead 

It's been hard trying to get back to my usual speed etc since then. Doesn't help that I don't have as much time as I used to since I started working full time. I'm not giving up though! 

I think the key is just to listen to your body and not overdo it.


----------



## Keona (Mar 18, 2011)

I am ...I went to Honolulu for the marathon but wasn't able to run.  I couldn't figure out why I didnt have any energy anymore - I could run for hours once the adrenaline kicked in... in fact this is how it all started.  The pain started in my hip - the doctor thought I had arthritis and told me to quit.  I did and the pain got worse with time until I found out the real cause.  I haven't been able to run ever since but sure miss it.  
They are building a gym in the building I live in - I saw the shipment of treadmills and got very excited!!  i will be back up running once I get the right help.  

Thanks for starting this thread - the sight of the treadmills, the spring weather and all this talk makes me hopeful to start again


----------



## Katiejohnsonwriter (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes!! I loooooove trail running!!! I run in the desert here in New Mexico. I'm now on the Specific Carb Diet to control the Crohn's and it's done WONDERS for me. I now can run without stopping to poop behind every third sagebrush!

I've lost 91 pounds in the past 15 months or so (on purpose) and started running in Dec. of 2010. I ran my first 5k in 10+ years in February. I started a running Meetup Group here in Albuquerque for "Slow Trail Runners/Beginning Runners" and it's turned out to be pretty popular for being only a few weeks old.

As for the running and Crohn's, that's why I like the SCD so much. It teaches you to test each food so you can see what's bothering your system. I've learned not to eat apples before a run because...huge disaster if I do. LOL!


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 18, 2011)

I am doing the couch to 5k plan too!! I've been out of the game so long I need something to get me back in shape lol


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 18, 2011)

I may try to go out for a run tomorrow or Sunday, it will likely be just around the block.   The GI saw no issues with running when I was in for my consult yesterday so if things go well, I may pull the trigger and register for a 5K in May that is being run on the runway of the local airport.


----------



## lamor32twigs (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess you could say I used to be a runner...did a few 5k's and worked my way up to about 3 half marathons.  
Now a days I can't be that far away from a potty.  running seems to create issues for me.

One rule for me is no caffeine in the morning before my race or I won't be making it through without stopping to go.


----------



## tiloah (Mar 19, 2011)

lamor32twigs said:


> I guess you could say I used to be a runner...did a few 5k's and worked my way up to about 3 half marathons.
> Now a days I can't be that far away from a potty.  running seems to create issues for me.
> 
> One rule for me is no caffeine in the morning before my race or I won't be making it through without stopping to go.


I did a half for Team Challenge right after I was diagnosed. I mistakenly believed that it was Team Challenge's race, instead of just a race that Team Challenge was putting people in. Needless to say, there were not enough port a potties and giant lines at the first pit stop. :ylol2:


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never had caffene in the morning before a run, the pre-run breakfast is usually orange juice and peanut butter toast. I guess I picked this up from my wife who has run a cople of marathons and a few half's.

I managed to do a 2 k run tonight in about 14 minutes. I pushed myself a bit hard and was running a bit too fast at the start and the reun was 5 minute stretches of running with 1 minute walk breaks.  The weather was nice - sunny and 2 degrees Celsuis (35 deg. F).


----------



## BEACHLC (Mar 20, 2011)

I used to run alot. I haven't in almost a year due to crohns. I have fistulas too. Has anyone tried running with them?


----------



## rygon (Mar 20, 2011)

yeh, i do find it helps my crohns, but the 1st time back gets my bowels moving pretty fast, so best to stick to a mile or so so you can get back home if needed. Normally dont feel too good rest of the day but for the next few days im much better. Once i bother geting some decent running shoes im going to start up again


----------



## cassandra007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ooo, I'm a runner! Last year I was not flaring at all and doing wonderfully but could hardly run...after adding in a ton of carbs I was able to run 2 marathons, but the pain from Chrons started taking over and I've lowered my miles again...I can't wait to bring the miles back again!


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 13, 2011)

Getting back into the running again - went out for 2.5 km in 20 min.  Likely the first time I've run in a couple of months - the whole running thing has been on the back burner since mid-May.


----------



## suschex (Nov 13, 2011)

I am/was a runner.  I was trained and ready to run the Dallas Marathon last December but came down with what I thought was a stomach bug (I have always had tummy bugs...lol...no clue about having Crohn's) so I skipped since I had a few others I was registered to run in the followinng months.  I never got 'well' after that "stomach bug" and 10 months later was dx'd with Crohn's.  I have not be able to run in almost a year.  

I am so excited to see all of you guys are well enough to run...gives me great hope!!!!


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 13, 2011)

Suschex:

We have/had a Couch to 5k thread on here also

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=17177

Mark


----------



## brianncc (Nov 15, 2011)

Suschex,
Hope you get back to running soon.  I am planning on getting back to running as well.  Running has always given me trouble with my stomach from time to time.  I just always managed to get through it.  Some month/years seemed better than others. On race days I used to go to bathroom a few times before the race and never had trouble.  I was recently diagnosed with Crohn's, you commented on my page.  I just got out of the hospital after 5 days.  This was my first flare. But a lot makes sense.  I used to always have to leave the dinner table right after meals or during.  I thought my body just needed to go 10 times a day.  And I looked past the pain and stool trouble.  I had told myself I just had IBS.  That was until I went into constant stomach cramps for ten days and was scaried for my life.

I plan on racing next summer and am a workoutaholic.  I was actully doing body weight workouts in my hospital room through my stay, don't tell my GI doc.  I seem to be responding well to treatment and my GI doc says I will be able to get back to doing what I love.  I hope this is true!

Just work up slowly and trust your body.  I'm guessing my usual three cups of coffee every morning will have to go, oh well.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 16, 2011)

brianncc said:


> I'm guessing my usual three cups of coffee every morning will have to go, oh well.


I am still drinking the coffee with no ill effects, have been for years


----------



## suschex (Nov 16, 2011)

brianncc said:


> Suschex,
> Hope you get back to running soon.  I am planning on getting back to running as well.  Running has always given me trouble with my stomach from time to time.  I just always managed to get through it.  Some month/years seemed better than others. On race days I used to go to bathroom a few times before the race and never had trouble.  I was recently diagnosed with Crohn's, you commented on my page.  I just got out of the hospital after 5 days.  This was my first flare. But a lot makes sense.  I used to always have to leave the dinner table right after meals or during.  I thought my body just needed to go 10 times a day.  And I looked past the pain and stool trouble.  I had told myself I just had IBS.  That was until I went into constant stomach cramps for ten days and was scaried for my life.
> 
> I plan on racing next summer and am a workoutaholic.  I was actully doing body weight workouts in my hospital room through my stay, don't tell my GI doc.  I seem to be responding well to treatment and my GI doc says I will be able to get back to doing what I love.  I hope this is true!
> ...


I still drink 3-4 cups of coffee every morning and am fine with it...I did switch to Folger's Simply Smooth...it's low acid.  Everyone's disease is so specific to their body you will just have to try things out and see what happens!  

That is fantastic that you are responding so quickly to the meds!  Remission is possible for some quickly and for a long, long time...hope you can be one of those!  It's crazy how much makes sense after the dx isn't it...and to think that all of the pain and issues you were ignoring for so long and just puching forward may now be taken care of for good!

Hang in there!


----------



## brianncc (Nov 20, 2011)

One thing I wanted to suggest was cycling.  Through the last few years when I have had trouble running does seem to be trying at times.  Bathroom breaks, pain, etc.  I have been done triathlon events so I swim, bike, and run a lot.  Running is the hardest on my system.  Cycling does not seem to bother me.  Less impact and jarring. So if you want to get in cardio and be outside, I would suggest taking up cycling and enjoy riding.  It works best for me.


----------



## Del (Nov 20, 2011)

I just finished the Dublin city marathon 2 weeks a go.
Good running shoes is a must. In the early stage of my training I usually go running across the countryside which is less jarring on the knees. After I have built up my muscle a bit I then start running a bit more on harder surfaces to get my shines use to it. But it is really building up your own body strengths at your own pace....and it has to be enjoyment..


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 20, 2011)

Excellent point - when I started I bought my shoes at a running store where they reviewed your gait and recommended a shoe based on the gait and how you run.


----------



## maxibear (Nov 22, 2011)

5 miles a day, every day, but dropping to much weight


----------



## LuckySeven (Nov 23, 2011)

I love running! I ran a few 10 k's, crossing the finish line feels so satisfying. I usually train on back roads or I find some good trails in the woods. I alway fold some toilet toilet paper and leave it in my pocket in case of emergency. Whats fun about running in wooded area's is that you don't have to worry about being spotted squatting behind a big rock. Running uphill is probably the best way to train yourself because it makes running on flat surfaces look easy. Don't ever run on a cement side walk because its very bad for your knee's and back. I find that about an hour before a race I get the need to hit the washrooms, so I always make sure I'm prepared ahead of time. Happy running!


----------



## Paul G (Nov 23, 2011)

I was never a distance runner sadly. Had a lot of mates who were and still are. I used to be a sprinter and jumper in an earlier life. The one distance sport I did enjoy was cyling which is what I'm hoping to get into again one day soon, possibly mountain-biking instead of road-cycling this time.


----------



## scl (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been a runner for years.  Ten years ago I would run every race in Hawai'i where I live.  Ran the Honolulu marathon twice, and several half marathons. Toned things down for a few years and just ran for fitness and fun- averaging maybe 15-20 miles per week.  Developed a Morton's neuroma in my foot and struggled the past year.  Finally had surgery to remove it in September.  

Was just getting reay to hit the road again when a stricture worsened and surgery was done a week ago.  Hopefully I will be able to do short slow runs in a month or so.  

Even though I was only diagnosed in July, I have had symptoms for 30 years, yet crohn's rarely affected my running. I know every public bathroom and drinking fountain on this entire island.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 25, 2011)

Had a pretty good past couple of weeks getting back into it.  Went out and did just under 3k on Tuesday night in about 21 minutes. The 25 cm (10-12 inches) of snow we received on Wednesday kind of put a kibosh on anything outdoors aside from clearing the driveway the past couple of days.


----------



## LtHuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats great!  Wife and I are doing the rock n roll half marathon in Vegas this weekend for Crohns and Colitis.  Our first so it will be pretty intense I am sure.  For shoes I have been running in vibram five fingers, but wouldn't recommend them anything much longer than the half marathon.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 29, 2011)

LtHuff said:


> Thats great!  Wife and I are doing the rock n roll half marathon in Vegas this weekend for Crohns and Colitis.  Our first so it will be pretty intense I am sure.  For shoes I have been running in vibram five fingers, but wouldn't recommend them anything much longer than the half marathon.


Have a great run in Vegas!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Let us know how the half goes in Vegas.  You likely won't have to deal with icy patches on the sidewalk like I did this morning.


----------



## rickysmart (Dec 3, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Just wondering if there are any runners on here?  I took up running last year and did a 2.5 mile run in the summer.  I was working up to doing the 8k (5 mile) at the Philadelphia Marathon last November (my wife was planning to do the half marathon there), but ended not flying down due to a flare-up.  I ended up doing a 5 k on New Years Eve, but have since had some issues and have not really run since February.
> 
> I have no grand ambitions to do half’s, full’s or a triathlon, just 5k and 10 k events to help keep the blood pressure and cholesterol low.
> 
> ...


 hello mate i have had crohns for 10 years and i do a lot of running it will help you a lot ,, but when my crohns plays up i get tierd quick ,but then the running has to stop  ,,till i get things under control  ,do not try to run unless you feel up to it and best to speak to your gp for advice,,but if you like to keep fit this can be so annoying having to stop when you get to a good standard of fitness,,i have myself just had to stop running due to flare up,,5 weeks now back to square one  ,,good luck


----------



## margosplanet (Jul 4, 2015)

I am a Crohnie and a runner!!! My advice keep running! I run about 5-7 miles a day, and it is my therapy; physically, but mostly mentally! I have a Facebook page called, "Keep Running Crohnies," and the goal is to encourage every Crohnie (or really anyone suffering from chronic illness) to continue to run or be active. Yes, every day I have to fight through pain, fatigue, bowel movements, etc, but the fact is I will fight through that even if I stayed in bed all day....So why not be active and do what you love?!! Just today I had to take Immodium before running because my Crohn's was acting up, but I took it, drank water and gatorade, and completed a six and a half mile run! Once you start running the symptoms will subside! So Keep pressing through the yukky feeling!


----------



## RRRIOT79 (Jul 8, 2015)

I was just diagnosed with Crohn's and waiting to undergo treatment.  So during this time, I have been training for the Marine Corps Marathon in October but now I'm wondering with treatment and all, will I even be able to complete my training?  

The doctor said I can try Remicade or Humira - which one do you think will not affect me as much when it comes to these long summer months of training?  And what should I watch out for?  Or what do you think I will face as far as challenges?  

I don't want to give it up because at the moment, this is what is keeping me from imagining the worst and going crazy :/


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 9, 2015)

Not sure what the impacts if Remicade vs. Humira are on exercise.  I'd say keep hydrated and make sure the electrolytes stay up


----------



## JMC (Jul 26, 2015)

I took up running in February after getting an entry to the Great North Run (http://www.greatrun.org/great-north-run).  Last weekend, I ran my first official 10k at the Great Newham London Run, which finished in the stadium that hosted the London 2012 Olympic Games.  It was a scorchingly hot day and I was happy to finish in 57:49s.

Being the nerdy type, I have tracked every run I have done since February.  I have gone from being able to run/walk only 3km in 22 mins to being able to run 5km in 25 mins, 10km in 55min and able to run 25-35km every week.  I genuinely believe this exercise has helped me to feel less fatigued, sleep better and improve my Crohn's.  I recently had a MRI scan and colonoscopy (due to a short flare in April) and I had no signs of disease.  Although my health is not perfect (I guess the immune suppressants are not helping), taking up running has been a very positive experience for me.


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 27, 2015)

Those are some pretty good times for starting running. Did you follow a training program?


----------



## T@RTC (Aug 14, 2015)

I wondered if anyone could help me please. I am 41 and have a permanent colostomy (since May last year). I am a really keen runner and despite the treatment I have had to go through am really focussed on maintaining my running. I wondered if there was anyone who maybe able to help me with a problem I am having with my bag staying on during a run.

I am currently in training for a marathon at the end of September. I use a 1 piece closed coloplast bag and also use additional strips and silibond glue. The issue I have is that despite using these additional adhesive products I cannot seem to keep the bag fixed in place and by the end of a long run (anything over 10k), then the sweat generated makes the bag come unstuck.

I wondered whether you knew anyone like me who has a colostomy and who runs like me. If they could perhaps offer some help / advise it would be really appreciated, thankyou


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 14, 2015)

T@RTC, I did a qiuck scan of the fitness and exercise section and found this thread, not sure if it helps - http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=52998

Not sure if there any threads in the Stoma Subforum in the surgery section that may provide some insight


----------



## T@RTC (Aug 15, 2015)

Thankyou Hawkeye I appreciate your reply. I have already tried a support band (and still use), however my issue is more that the bag itself doesn't stay on.

I would love to hear from any other runners who wear a colostomy...what do you do to keep on the bag?


----------



## CanadianRunner (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you for creating this thread; I wouldn't have made a profile if not for finding out there are other runners on here. I run every day, snow or shine, minimum of 10k per day and longer on the weekend. I have qualified for Boston several times; I race competitively and typically win my age group in most races. I received my Crohn's diagnosis 3 days ago after 2 years of showing the symptoms. (I should mention that I haven't run a full marathon in over 2 years but am hoping to this winter.)

I've had two surgeries to drain my fistula and have had a seton (sometimes two) in place for the past 2 years, therefore the drainage from the seton can cause extreme chafing in my butt because of running. I have learned that I cannot run ANY distance without using anti-chafing balm down there. I also take Immodium before running any distance longer than 10 miles. I'm currently on antibiotics as well as Imuran. In 2 days I will start Remicade. I have a half marathon in one week and am very anxious to see how fast I can run while on all these drugs. I've raced two very strong half marathons already this summer, so if I run poorly next weekend, I will know why. However, after seeing the photos from my colonoscopy, I think I am lucky to be able to run at all. I hope to be able to offer support to others with their running endeavors on this thread.


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 16, 2015)

CanadianRunner said:


> Thank you for creating this thread; I wouldn't have made a profile if not for finding out there are other runners on here.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## CanadianRunner (Aug 16, 2015)

T@RTC: I think you're pretty awesome for running a marathon with a colostomy bag. Which marathon is it? I don't know the bag looks like or how you wear it, but is it possible to wear it under running compression clothing, which would hold it tighter to your body? If you don't have luck getting help on this website, you might have better luck with the anal fissure support forum website. (I tried to copy the address but wasn't allowed to.)


----------

